# Rating - It's you!



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.

Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.

But I wanted to get my rating up. Uber pro is in a bordering market and I'm hoping that soon it will be in mine. I want to have a high rating to take advantage of those benefits when they come.

I've always kept my car super clean I drive exremely safely. I don't follow close behind other cars and I am smooth on the controls. No jackrabbit starts or panic stops. I'm a very good navigator and very very rarely make a wrong turn. Yet my rating always stayed where it was. I didn't understand why anybody thought my service was less than five stars.

Then I realized where I could improve was my attitude and presentation. I began making sure I greeted each passenger with a smile while making eye contact. I greet them by name and introduce myself. Then I ask them how they're doing, or a more pertinent question based on where I pick them up or taking them to. Then if there's no additional conversation, initiated by them, I leave it at that. Uber shouldn't need to add a feature to tell the driver that the rider wants a quiet ride. The driver should be able to pick up on that.

So far my experience has been way fewer down ratings, my rating is going up. and more tips. It's pretty simple right? Just think about the kind of waitress that you really want to tip, versus the one who regardless of her service turns you off with her style and people skills.

I think if people like you they won't hold things beyond your control against you such as traffic, and they'll even be more forgiving of small transgressions such as a missed turn etc.

I recently took a rideshare ride out of necessity and the driver I got was a lot like the way I used to be. His car was clean and nice smelling. There was nothing wrong with his driving. I felt safe and I was confident in his ability and manner of driving. 

However, he didn't make eye contact or greet me very nicely when he got in the car. I said his name, introduced myself, and asked him how he was doing. His reply was more like a grunt. I felt I was playing the role he should have. He didn't say a word during the trip. At the end of the ride when he bit me farewell it was the same.

I gave him five stars and felt he deserved it. But if someone asked me to rate him on his congeniality I would not have given him five stars. If a driver like that gets someone who easily gives low ratings, is mad about the traffic, or just had a bad day at work and needs to kick the dog they're much more likely to get a lower rating.

Sometimes you just hit it off with the rider and you have a great conversation the whole way and at the end you get a nice tip. They can't all be that. But it shows the forces at work. The more the rider feels that you are pleasant and compassionate the more likely they're going to be sympathetic to you.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok.

It’s these posts that let me know Uber undervalues silent mode


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice snark Mister juvenile humor


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

So after less than one year you have hyper analyzed the pax psychology for profit hah!

I have two years on you buddy, and literally wrote the video on how to increase tips and ratings using statistically valid pax observations.

Some of my highest ranked videos on YouTube

Uber Master: Optimum radio equalizer settings for passenger comfort
Uber Master: Why science says only provide yellow M&Ms for best tips
Uber Master: Seat coil density to ensure a comfort badge
Uber Master: How to scientifically over complicate the easiest gig in the world


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Uber Master: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Wow, you call yourself "Uber Master". That's not egotistical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You brought this topic up before. Under Uber Pro, you won't get any further "benefits" by increasing your rating up from the 4.92.
What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?
You're overthinking this. This may be your job, but to your customers, they only want to get from Point A to Point B. They get out of your car and move on with their lives. They don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the ride they just had with you.
I fully agree about providing good service, but if you're doing it to get Uber Pro benefits, you're going to be extremely disappointed.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Illini said:


> You brought this topic up before. Under Uber Pro, you won't get any further "benefits" by increasing your rating up from the 4.92.
> What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?
> You're overthinking this. This may be your job, but to your customers, they only want to get from Point A to Point B. They get out of your car and move on with their lives. They don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the ride they just had with you.
> I fully agree about providing good service, but if you're doing it to get Uber Pro benefits, you're going to be extremely disappointed.


It seems like on this topic there's two categories Uber drivers. Once you care about the ratings and others who say don't even look at it. I think caring is a good thing if it leads you to improve your quality of service.

I also think the things you learn increasing your quality of service while driving Uber you can apply to any job or any human interaction.

Uber pro might not make much of a difference, but it's difficult enough to stay busy that I'll take any edge I can get.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

You'll be able to take advantage of Uber Pro if your trading is 4.85 or higher. If you're in the 4.9s, there's no reason to care about making it higher. 
I totally agree about being friendly, personable, and likeable with pax. But some people will give you a low rating just because they can.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I greet them by name and introduce myself.


This is a rookie mistake. If you say both their name and your name, how do you verify that you have the correct passenger?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Well at least we know the first one who gets it. When the revolution begins.

Driver. I prefer Poland Spring ,, not this knock off garbage you have back here!

I do hope you haven't purchased these mints in the Dollar Store!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

For .605 a mile the pax should be happy the doors work on the car


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> So after less than one year you have hyper analyzed the pax psychology for profit hah!
> 
> I have two years on you buddy, and literally wrote the video on how to increase tips and ratings using statistically valid pax observations.
> 
> ...


This job has gotten easier for me and less draining since I've stopped trying to begin conversations in hopes for a tip. I greet them and confirm destination. Then I say, "Great!! Let me know if you need anything!" Boom ? conversation over. Kindly bid them a farewell upon exit. Easy Peazy! If they are bored and want to talk to me they will. I finally got over the awkward silence and realized how draining it is to talk with EVERY pax. Plus it's distracting as hell... I've missed some turns while in deep convos with PAX. Bottom line! My rating is 5*!! Turns out most pax don't really want to talk either


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> This is a rookie mistake. If you say both their name and your name, how do you verify that you have the correct passenger?


In his view, he already believes it is the correct passenger, and is simply putting the passenger's mind at ease by saying their name. You're right that it's a mistake because the passenger is verifying nothing, but he sees it as a proactive measure to make sure the passenger feels safe.

Basically, this whole crap about pax getting in the wrong car is entirely on the passenger. If they can't read a simple license plate, they probably can't be trusted with a great many responsibilities in life.



O-Side Uber said:


> Plus it's distracting as hell... I've missed some turns while in deep convos with PAX.


That is the downside to a good conversation with a passenger. It sure makes the time fly on a long trip, but it can also overwhelm your ability to pay attention to Job #1, which is driving.



Juggalo9er said:


> For .605 a mile the pax should be happy the doors work on the car


It is simply breathtaking how these passengers expect a full-scale livery service for their eight-block journey to Taco Bell.

Personally, I blame Uber and Lyft for making passengers think they are entitled to limousine luxury at Wendy's Dollar Menu prices. I also blame the overzealous Ant who is trying to impress Uber/Lyft with a 100% acceptance rating and an unblemished 5* rating.

As if Uber/Lyft is going to give them a raise after their next review.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s not what you say, it’s how you make them feel. 

Having said that, the only way to make them all feel good is to give them everything they want. Let them smoke in your car. Let them drink beer. No child seat required. Load all their groceries in the rain while they sit in your car. Let them crank the radio ALL the way. Let them eat. You’ve got 9 riders? Sure, no problem, everybody pile in. Let them trash the car. Let them puke. When they get demanding, bow down and say “yes sir.” Tell them “no tip required.” And don’t forget to smile while you’re prostrating yourself in your own car. BE the floormat. Really get down there. Bend over and take it gracefully. Set an example for all the other ants. 

You can do it. 
Now GO!


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> This is a rookie mistake. If you say both their name and your name, how do you verify that you have the correct passenger?


I make sure they're the right person by their name. If they're going to lie about their name and get a free ride to an unknown destination that's not a problem I'm worrying about.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I make sure they're the right person by their name. If they're going to lie about their name and get a free ride to an unknown destination that's not a problem I'm worrying about.


 You will worry about it when the pax who actually did order the ride and was left stranded reports your mistake to Uber.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I make sure they're the right person by their name. If they're going to lie about their name and get a free ride to an unknown destination that's not a problem I'm worrying about.


Until it happens to you and you have to deal with it, when it's very easy to prevent in the first place. What's stopping a random person from getting in the car and saying they changed their mind, can you take them somewhere else? And then you ask them to change the destination in their app and they say their "friend" requested the ride for them? This is rideshare 101. But hey, you do you.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You will worry about it when the pax who actually did order the ride and was left stranded reports your mistake to Uber.


So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


Hasn't happened to me but I only have 670 rides so far. And I take measures to make sure it doesn't happen. But yes, it has happened before to plenty of drivers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> What's stopping a random person from getting in the car and saying they changed their mind, can you take them somewhere else? And then you ask them to change the destination in their app and they say their "friend" requested the ride for them? This is rideshare 101.


This driver seems to think the random person who lied to get a free ride in his car will give him five stars once he is dropped off. Unless the random person has also stolen the phone of the actual passenger, this won't end well.

The actual passenger isn't going to be too happy that they were just charged for a stranger's joyride. It's pretty safe to say that a 1* and an angry call to Uber customer support will be coming shortly.

I can't believe people this clueless are out driving strangers around for money. They have no concept of the basic mechanics at play.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


That's why you make the passenger tell you their name. If they don't know their own name -- or guess the wrong one -- then they don't belong in your car. Period.

But, have fun explaining your system at a Green Light Hub some day.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


No! Don't kick the dog! Dogs are nice. "Wanna go for a ride?" makes them happy; always ready. They don't expect you to load their luggage (just a water bowl and toy). Dogs don't assume you can fit 19 of their very best friends into your car. They don't get drunk or fiddle with your audio system. And you get sloppy kisses as opposed to no tip.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Hasn't happened to me but I only have 670 rides so far. And I take measures to make sure it doesn't happen. But yes, it has happened before to plenty of drivers.


So you're saying somebody lied about their name and got into an Uber that was for somebody else? Before I started saying the names religiously I had picked up a couple of incorrect riders accidentally. However since I started saying the name of the rider I have never picked up the wrong person. I have had people approach the vehicle and when I greeted them by the name of the rider, which was not their name, we realized their mistake and they searched for the proper driver


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying somebody lied about their name and got into an Uber that was for somebody else? Before I started saying the names religiously I had picked up a couple of incorrect riders accidentally. However since I started saying the name of the rider I have never picked up the wrong person. I have had people approach the vehicle and when I greeted them by the name of the rider, which was not their name, we realized their mistake and they searched for the proper driver


You've gotten lucky. Have fun dealing with it when your luck runs out.



rkozy said:


> I can't believe people this clueless are out driving strangers around for money. They have no concept of the basic mechanics at play.


Especially someone with 4700 rides. I have 670, yet I'm here explaining bare bones basics? People really need to do their own research, this is just sad.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Well at least we know the first one who gets it. When the revolution begins.
> 
> Driver. I prefer Poland Spring ,, not this knock off garbage you have back here!
> 
> I do hope you haven't purchased these mints in the Dollar Store!!


Serious question about the "water and mints" approach. Assuming water is supposed to be cold, where, exactly, does one fit even the smallest cooler? My car holds 5 human beings. Am I to say "Sorry, your 3rd friend has to stay on the sidewalk, oh but would you like some water in a bottle which lie in a dump for thousands of years after we've both died and gone to that great Hub in the sky?" Or, "I'm terribly sorry, you cannot take all your luggage to the airport because I have a cooler in the trunk"?

No problem with the mints as I have leftovers from 8 Halloween's ago. But the water thing mystifies me.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> You've gotten lucky. Have fun dealing with it when your luck runs out.


You still haven't answered the question. So you're saying I'm going to greet the rider by name, and it's not the name of the person, but they're going to pretend it is, and get into a car to get a free ride to an unknown destination? Is this really what you're saying?

This saying "what's your name" thing to me feels a lot like asking "who's your daddy."


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

stpetej said:


> Serious question about the "water and mints" approach. Assuming water is supposed to be cold, where, exactly, does one fit even the smallest cooler? My car holds 5 human beings. Am I to say "Sorry, your 3rd friend has to stay on the sidewalk, oh but would you like some water in a bottle which lie in a dump for thousands of years after we've both died and gone to that great Hub in the sky?" Or, "I'm terribly sorry, you cannot take all your luggage to the airport because I have a cooler in the trunk"?
> 
> No problem with the mints as I have leftovers from 8 Halloween's ago. But the water thing mystifies me.


Keep it simple. Don't give out water or mints. The only amenity I offer is charging cord that works with both iPhones and Androids and I have a 4.95 rating.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You still haven't answered the question. So you're saying I'm going to greet the rider by name, and it's not the name of the person, but they're going to pretend it is, and get into a car to get a free ride to an unknown destination? Is this really what you're saying?
> 
> This saying "what's your name" thing to me feels a lot like asking "who's your daddy."


Yes, obviously, I am saying that. It happens. And you don't have to make asking their name weird. I keep my doors locked, roll down a window, smile, say "Hi! I'm Ariel, what's your name?" It's super rare they have a problem with it. If they do, I cancel and move on.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Keep it simple. Don't give out water or mints. The only amenity I offer is charging cord that works with both iPhones and Androids and I have a 4.95 rating.


 yeah I think both Uber and Lyft have stopped encouraging customers to expect water and mints. When they start giving me a budget for that kind of stuff I will start carrying it.

I also think they no longer tell customers to expect an aux cord either. Issues with riders playing vulgar music and expecting the volume full blast has resulted in a lot of complaints.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You still haven't answered the question. So you're saying I'm going to greet the rider by name, and it's not the name of the person, but they're going to pretend it is, and get into a car to get a free ride to an unknown destination? Is this really what you're saying?


I had a crackhead try it once. She got into my car, didn't tell me her name, and just thought I'd drive her somewhere.

I told her to get out. She wouldn't at first. It took calling the cops to get her out of my car. Luckily, she did just before I hit "SEND" on my phone.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Yes, obviously, I am saying that. It happens.


B.S.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> B.S.


Believe whatever you want, and deal with the headaches that come with it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Everyone has to find their equilibrium in this gig. If yours is as you describe, then i bow in respect. If another feels that you are going too far above and beyond, i respect that as their choice.

Bottom line, do what it is that makes this job work for you, be proud of your choice, as it is your own.

There is nothing wrong with wanting higher ratings. There is nothing wrong with not caring beyond whether it is getting too low.

Do, or don't do. Just own your path and respect the other's ownership of theirs.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

4 and half years I have 4.96 until you get to that point then I will use your advice.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I had a crackhead try it once. She got into my car, didn't tell me her name, and just thought I'd drive her somewhere.
> 
> I told her to get out. She wouldn't at first. It took calling the cops to get her out of my car. Luckily, she did just before I hit "SEND" on my phone.


I usually pretend the call has gone through.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

rkozy said:


> In his view, he already believes it is the correct passenger, and is simply putting the passenger's mind at ease by saying their name. You're right that it's a mistake because the passenger is verifying nothing, but he sees it as a proactive measure to make sure the passenger feels safe.
> 
> Basically, this whole crap about pax getting in the wrong car is entirely on the passenger. If they can't read a simple license plate, they probably can't be trusted with a great many responsibilities in life.
> 
> ...


I'm some markets it's so slow due to driver saturation, you can't b


ariel5466 said:


> Until it happens to you and you have to deal with it, when it's very easy to prevent in the first place. What's stopping a random person from getting in the car and saying they changed their mind, can you take them somewhere else? And then you ask them to change the destination in their app and they say their "friend" requested the ride for them? This is rideshare 101. But hey, you do you.


I think it's ok for female drivers to take added precautions. For me , it was a hassle to ask who the driver name is. They would always look perplexed and things would get awkward. Now when I think it's them, I just loudly say their name, and they say yes or no. No one that I've mistaken for my PAX has felt compelled to get in my car ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

stpetej said:


> I usually pretend the call has gone through.


I was en route to pick up a passenger when this crackhead jumped in. Ironically enough, the destination for this trip was the police department. It's a good thing she got out when she did.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> It's not what you say, it's how you make them feel.
> 
> Having said that, the only way to make them all feel good is to give them everything they want. Let them smoke in your car. Let them drink beer. No child seat required. Load all their groceries in the rain while they sit in your car. Let them crank the radio ALL the way. Let them eat. You've got 9 riders? Sure, no problem, everybody pile in. Let them trash the car. Let them puke. When they get demanding, bow down and say "yes sir." Tell them "no tip required." And don't forget to smile while you're prostrating yourself in your own car. BE the floormat. Really get down there. Bend over and take it gracefully. Set an example for all the other ants.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you guys get all these horrible riders, unless you're driving the drunk shift.

Almost all of my riders are very respectful.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Illini said:


> You brought this topic up before. Under Uber Pro, you won't get any further "benefits" by increasing your rating up from the 4.92.
> What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?
> You're overthinking this. This may be your job, but to your customers, they only want to get from Point A to Point B. They get out of your car and move on with their lives. They don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the ride they just had with you.
> I fully agree about providing good service, but if you're doing it to get Uber Pro benefits, you're going to be extremely disappointed.


Agreed dude


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The problem is, You worry to much about your rating.

Uber and Lyft are masters at the term, "Physiological Warfare" and a lot fall for it. 

Why do you think they support illegal immigration ?

So good luck with those extra perks. Will they really pad your bottom line earnings ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The problem is, You worry to much about your rating.


I've had quite a few jobs in my life. And at every one you could find people who couldn't care less about the quality of the job they were doing. I never understood that.

When you go to a steakhouse, you expect your steak to be cooked perfectly the way you ordered it, right?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've had quite a few jobs in my life. And at every one you could find people who couldn't care less about the quality of the job they were doing. I never understood that.
> 
> When you go to a steakhouse, you expect your steak to be cooked perfectly the way you ordered it, right?


If I go to get my car washed, it doesn't matter if the car wash guy is wearing a tee shirt and shorts, or a coat and tie. (and, in fact, it's preferable that he be dressed more casual) If the same level of job performance is provided, what difference does it make outside of creating unrealistic and misleading appearances and expectations?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> If I go to get my car washed, it doesn't matter if the car wash guy is wearing a tee shirt and shorts, or a coat and tie. (and, in fact, it's preferable that he be dressed more casual) If the same level of job performance is provided, what difference does it make outside of creating unrealistic and misleading appearances and expectations?


I'm 100% positive riders aren't rating us on our wardrobe. Nice try.

They are rating us on whether we're pleasant to them. But mostly they're rating us on the quality of the ride and the route.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've had quite a few jobs in my life. And at every one you could find people who couldn't care less about the quality of the job they were doing. I never understood that.
> 
> When you go to a steakhouse, you expect your steak to be cooked perfectly the way you ordered it, right?


Of course.

I use to build Boeing jets for the US Air Force. Your dam right I built quality into every one of those. Of course the pilot who flew Wiley the whale, an Orca into Iceland completely distroyed me work and got rebuilt. I knew it watching the video, he confirmed that meeting him one day at the Riverside air show.

Mostly here its navigation and how one makes a pax feel. Some have it, some don't. Attitude is everything.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm 100% positive riders aren't rating us on our wardrobe. Nice try.
> 
> They are rating us on whether we're pleasant to them. But mostly they're rating us on the quality of the ride and the route.


Over the past several thousand rides, my experience is that the vast majority of people don't give a rats ass about anything except getting to their destination safely. That's why most of them don't even bother to rate.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I've had quite a few jobs in my life. And at every one you could find people who couldn't care less about the quality of the job they were doing. I never understood that.


At these various jobs you held, were you expected to provide the boss chilled bottled water, mints, and all the necessary cables to expand the functionality of his/her digital devices? Were you also expected to drive them to a convenience store along the way, so they could "hop in" and grab some smokes before going home?

If not, then you're just comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying somebody lied about their name and got into an Uber that was for somebody else? Before I started saying the names religiously I had picked up a couple of incorrect riders accidentally. However since I started saying the name of the rider I have never picked up the wrong person. I have had people approach the vehicle and when I greeted them by the name of the rider, which was not their name, we realized their mistake and they searched for the proper driver


Yes its does happen but its a uncommon occurrence. A real slick scammer will use this trick but probably unlikely. Rule is that your suppose to have them tell you their name.

Asking a rider- are you so and so? Or having them asked your name does nothing. Anyone can say yes thats me or yes your my driver.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Over the past several thousand rides, my experience is that the vast majority of people don't give a rats ass about anything except getting to their destination safely. That's why most of them don't even bother to rate.


And the ones that do decide to 1* a driver usually have personal economics as their primary motive, not some legitimate concern about safety or quality.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying somebody lied about their name and got into an Uber that was for somebody else? Before I started saying the names religiously I had picked up a couple of incorrect riders accidentally. However since I started saying the name of the rider I have never picked up the wrong person. I have had people approach the vehicle and when I greeted them by the name of the rider, which was not their name, we realized their mistake and they searched for the proper driver


Repost of one of my replies on this subject.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I just conducted my semiannual seatbelt inspection and only one of them appears to be a little iffy.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've had quite a few jobs in my life. And at every one you could find people who couldn't care less about the quality of the job they were doing. I never understood that.
> 
> When you go to a steakhouse, you expect your steak to be cooked perfectly the way you ordered it, right?


I agree but in the end it only hurts the worker at the end of the day. In their attitude and in their wallets. Someone who gives quality service will always make more then the ones who give bad service.

I am a very generous tipper but I will give more to those who provide me with excellent service and effort.

For example: I go to Dennys 2-3 times a week after my driving shifts. I normally end between midnight-4am so I always get the graveyard servers. Its normally gonna be 3 different servers depending on the day of week. Theres 2 males servers that are decent servers but certainly are no special and will make mistakes or not make a good effort when serving me. Then theres this younger girl who provides me with excellent service. Always remembers me and my name, knows what drinks I like to order and always provides me with quick and excellent service.

My bill normally is $8-12 so I will tip the 2 guys $5-6 normally while I always tip the female $10 and last night tipped her $20 on a $11 bill and told her how much I appreciate the effort she puts in and it certainly doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

In the cautionary notes accompanying the IPO prospectus. Uber states Drivers quests and other Revenue Enhancements will be reduced or in some cases eliminated. This will most likely have a negative effect on driver Moral. They know exactly what they are doing. Supplying Water or Mints just raises passengers expectations. This is Economic War. Uber declared it we have been drafted.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's an excellent service Badge:
? 

Ant of the year award goes to....
?


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


Hell yes they try to alter the destinations if it's close.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I make sure they're the right person by their name. If they're going to lie about their name and get a free ride to an unknown destination that's not a problem I'm worrying about.


The original pax will call Uber, and you will loose your pay. It's happened to me. Also, you have a scammer in your car. No telling what else they might try to pull.



Coachman said:


> I don't know where you guys get all these horrible riders, unless you're driving the drunk shift.
> 
> Almost all of my riders are very respectful.


I'm in the Philly market. I don't work the drunk shift any more. It's gotten better. But the crazy's come out in the day time too.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I'm in the Philly market


That explains everything about the pax you have to deal with ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> At these various jobs you held, were you expected to provide the boss chilled bottled water, mints, and all the necessary cables to expand the functionality of his/her digital devices? Were you also expected to drive them to a convenience store along the way, so they could "hop in" and grab some smokes before going home?
> 
> If not, then you're just comparing apples to oranges.


Most of my jobs have not been service industry jobs.

I think some here don't realize they're in the service industry.

If you want to be just driver and nothing more, then drive a truck.

The vast majority of passengers never ask me for anything.

I did have a guy ask for an aux cord last night. I told him "sorry, somebody stole it." He said "sorry about that, I understand."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> how do you verify that you have the correct passenger?


I ask them to confirm their destination. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I think some here don't realize they're in the service industry.


If I go into a restaurant and start demanding they play my kind of music over the speakers, I'd probably have their spit in my food.

If I go into a restaurant and tell the waiter that I want to eat back in the kitchen with them, instead of out in the dining room where all the other patrons sit, I'd probably be shown the door.

If I go into a restaurant and angrily criticize the owner for not letting me smoke at my table, I'd probably have the cops called on me.

Just because we're in the service industry, that doesn't mean we do everything the passenger tells us under threat of getting a 1* and a vaguely accusatory e-mail from customer support.

Yet, you seem to think every time a passenger down-rates a driver, it's because the driver deserved it. Get real.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> If I go into a restaurant and start demanding they play my kind of music over the speakers, I'd probably have their spit in my food.
> 
> If I go into a restaurant and tell the waiter that I want to eat back in the kitchen with them, instead of out in the dining room where all the other patrons sit, I'd probably be shown the door.
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm not sure why you're even driving. I'd hate to go to work every day with a bad attitude.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Wow. I'm not sure why you're even driving. I'd hate to go to work every day with a bad attitude.


I have a 4.97 on Uber, and a 4.99 on Lyft. I can't be too bad if I'm getting rated that high.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Maybe a few generous bribes?



Michael1230nj said:


> Well at least we know the first one who gets it. When the revolution begins.
> 
> Driver. I prefer Poland Spring ,, not this knock off garbage you have back here!
> 
> I do hope you haven't purchased these mints in the Dollar Store!!


Wasn't that Monk's favorite bottled water and the only one he would drink?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> It's not what you say, it's how you make them feel.


I'm feeling the Zen there, ZenUber :smiles:


Weird. OP says be nicer and smile, eye contact etc next thing a pissing contest erupts. You guys, really.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I have a 4.97 on Uber, and a 4.99 on Lyft. I can't be too bad if I'm getting rated that high.


So what are you griping about?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You will worry about it when the pax who actually did order the ride and was left stranded reports your mistake to Uber.


Which reminds me of another way pax try to get a free ride, saying you never took them and using that as a reason, which reminds me to add always have a dashcam. Only once a young guy tried to report I never picked him up, told support the ****** just wanted a free ride and I will happily send dashcam footage of me saying my name and asking who I'm picking up and they didn't even bother asking me for it because they knew they'd look stupid

I should add that at first they deducted the ride fare until I "threatened" to show footage and they "adjusted" it back ..


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


Yes. I had 3 people get in the car and went about a block when I said something about the destination they said that was not where they were going. I said isn't your name such and such and she said no. I said that when you got in the car you said yes! I told them I have no insurance for you and this is Uber and not a taxi and they had to get out. And they did. Oh wait, I just remembered, they had no money What?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I ask them to confirm their destination. I've never had a problem with it.


I know that's one way to do it but I don't like starting the ride until after I've confirmed. It seems like OP doesn't worry about proper confirmation at all.



Coachman said:


> Wow. I'm not sure why you're even driving. I'd hate to go to work every day with a bad attitude.


Not putting up with disrespectful behavior doesn't equal having a bad attitude. Go ahead and let pax trash your car with a smile on your face, the rest of us will keep our dignity.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


It's been my experience that even if you do all the right things ratings are more correlated to the times you drive and the types of people you drive.

Every year (on the weekends) I drive days from April thru October. Tourists escaping Manhattan hiking, boating, apple picking, etc.etc.. November thru March switch to the drunk shift for the money cause the day crowd dies. Last November 1st my rating was at 4.96. On 4/1 this year my rating was down to 4.91, a large drop in 5 months. Now since back on days up to 4.94.

Of course your behavior has an affect but all things being equal no one can convince me it doesn't have more to do with the time of day and clientele you drive. Sincerely, after 2 years and thousands of rides IDGF about ratings and mine are good!


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


I read your uberpoem and was really curious about what persuaded you to start driving for uber? Be honest, was it the commercials or did you watch the video on uber drivers becoming millionaires.

4700÷330=14.24. That's 14.24 rides per day. You're anting your way to the bottom for pennies on the dollar. So, this tells me that your math doesn't scare you or the fact that you're driving more for less, and you're offering mints and water - and you want to bring your rating up because you think that will bring you pings or tips?!

So the slogan of 'the more you drive the more you make' you actually believed it? WOW!

Thanks for laugh.  There are drivers that are 'special' and there are drivers that are 'a special kind of stupid'.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


"I think if people like you they won't hold things beyond your control against you such as traffic, and they'll even be more forgiving of small transgressions such as a missed turn etc."

There is another part of this equation though, in that those people themselves are more innately prone to viewing others that way, whether they actually like you or not. And of course you will run into people who will be like 'yeah he was trying to be a nice guy and all but he kinda messed up at that intersection back there." You can't game this. You have to accept it and do your best to stay within the margins.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Uber Master: Optimum radio equalizer settings for passenger comfort


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Scrolled past the replies that likely trolled your post to say *thank you! *TL;DR - The rating system is BS.

I have been a driver for a year, around 2k trips between Uber and Lyft. I fluctuate between 4.93 and 4.94 on Uber (vast majority of my trips). I am apparently part of the 10% of drivers in my market without Pro, I've met many new drivers who were chosen.

I have taken 3 rides as a pax. Two in NYC and one in my market.

First ever trip, the car was filthy. Dash looked like a Christmas tree. Heat didn't work. Driver seemed to be annoyed with any communication.

Second trip, same night, Uber Black took an X fare for us. He spoke when spoken to, laughed when I explained to my wife that he'd accepted the trip despite the fact that we'd ordered X, and his car was spotless.

Third trip, recently, in my market. Driver was polite for the most part, car was dirty. And not as though he hadn't cleaned in a couple of days, it was just nasty.

I vacuum before every shift. I try to get a quality car wash at least twice a week (more when colleges are in session). I do my best to be polite.

Attitude absolutely sets the stage. But you can't fake it, people like myself see right through and hate it (like the robotic "my pleasure" at Chic-Fil-A). Keep your car clean, at least the interior.

If you project negatively, be prepared for low ratings. But, even though I have received loads of compliments and have taken hundreds of people from A to B, I receive 1* ratings on occasion.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Wow! You mean to tell us you have 4700 rides in 11 month time, and your rating is only 4.93 but you added that it fluctuate to 4.92 but to be honest that's nothing to brag about on Uber Forum at all. Uber allows all drivers weather you've been driving since day one to present, I call it lower standards to maintain a 4.85 to keep driving for uber in general! Uber Pro is a "Joke" because it goes by point system not your rating. Meaning some days your get 1 point for every completed ride your do, and during the busy traffic time you get 3 points. They start you off as Gold than Platinum than Diamond, which have different perks but what it all boils down to is that Uber Platform gives you these incentive to get hour to drive alot. And Uber platform did away with the 100x surges etc... To you'll get 2.25 Dollars added to your next trip you complete. Another way to keep you driving more! 
Getting back to what you posted regarding what you do for riders is kinda redundant!

Each ride is different and goes to show the riders attitudes. After a driver make first contact with with rider that's in his or her car, determines the mood setting! The rider dictates to mood setting in the vehicle not you as the driver. Some riders like to be silent other like to talk on there phone others are a people person that lives to talk others are just plain miserable that likes company type of attitude. Your job as a driver is to make sure the rider is the one on your phone uber app. Say "Hi" how's it going or however is comfortable for you to say to the rider at the time! You need to feel the rider out by letting the rider take the lead in the conversation if any! Riders are not obligated to leave you as the Driver any "Tip", so please don't bank on every rider you pick up and had a great conversation with will leave you a tip at the end, because that's not how it always work out! Riders tip drivers for different reasons and if there in the mood to tip you that day they will. I suggest to all drivers to treat each rider as family or a love one or better yet, treat people the way you want to be treated! I have over 3200 plus rides clisungvib in driving for Uber going in 3 years and my rating was a 5.0 just as every driver starts off with and my fluctuate when I least expect to it to, because you can't please every rider but you do your best everyday and strive for perfection each day. my rating is now 4.97 never been below a 4.96. I think the standards for all uber drivers should be 4.90 anything below that gets a warning to drive more to try to bring your rating back up! Uber platform goes by the last 500 rides hour completed in order to deteryyiur over all 5 Star Rating , so if your rating was a 4.93 than your went down to a 4.92, if a rider rates you a 1 that's takes slot of 5 star rides to bring your rating back up! Hope this help you out in some way. Drive safe and make money!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> For .605 a mile the pax should be happy the doors work on the car


They should be happy they don't have to pedal to make it go.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Which reminds me of another way pax try to get a free ride, saying you never took them and using that as a reason, which reminds me to add always have a dashcam. Only once a young guy tried to report I never picked him up, told support the @@@@@@ just wanted a free ride and I will happily send dashcam footage of me saying my name and asking who I'm picking up and they didn't even bother asking me for it because they knew they'd look stupid
> 
> I should add that at first they deducted the ride fare until I "threatened" to show footage and they "adjusted" it back ..


Yeah, that happened to me on a $150 trip. They were *****ing about the cost the entire time. I was already anticipating it. I had dashcam PLUS the phone call recording when they called me and I directed them to where I was (was after a concert) and still had them on the phone as they got in my car.

Uber immediately put the money back and asked for nothing.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

A lot of people just drive and have 4.97 to 4.98 ratings.
Apart from the hi and have a good day/night.

Nothing really to over think it and conversations are usually the main cause for lower than perfect ratings.
Best advice I can probably give is less is more.
Most riders just want to be left alone to enjoy the ride to where they are going to.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying somebody lied about their name and got into an Uber that was for somebody else? Before I started saying the names religiously I had picked up a couple of incorrect riders accidentally. However since I started saying the name of the rider I have never picked up the wrong person. I have had people approach the vehicle and when I greeted them by the name of the rider, which was not their name, we realized their mistake and they searched for the proper driver


It appears that riders have gotten the wrong instructions about Uber rides. Many insist that the driver tell them their names as confirmation. This opens the playing field for hijacked rides and fraud at the expense of the driver. The intended riders already has the driver's name, driver photo, the type of vehicle and license plate. It is imperative that the driver ask the rider to identify themselves by name to make sure that they have the correct rider. Incorrect riders will say that they are the rider being picked up and the first thing they will do is to change or update the destination. At the end of the ride, the driver may then get the bad news that they transported the wrong rider, and we all know what happens then. Make sure that the name corresponds with who you have been assigned to pick up. Be diligent for the many rider scams now being perpetrated on unwary drivers, at their expense. Let's all be safe out there!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have two pieces of information about a passenger that I can confirm. A name and a destination. I will greet you by name, but you have to give me the destination - before we start rolling. - UNLESS I am picking up at the airport, then, I simply ask "who are you looking for" first. And no, I don't change destinations. If you want a new destination, then you change it in your app, or get out and request a different driver.

I feel very fortunate that for the hours and places I drive, I have yet to encounter a scammer, I imagine that someday my number will come up, but honestly, if I get even the slightest hint of something sketchy, I bail - and I am a very suspicious person. There are too many good people that want rides to deal with the BS people.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I have two pieces of information about a passenger that I can confirm. A name and a destination. I will greet you by name, but you have to give me the destination - before we start rolling. - UNLESS I am picking up at the airport, then, I simply ask "who are you looking for" first. And no, I don't change destinations. If you want a new destination, then you change it in your app, or get out and request a different driver.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that for the hours and places I drive, I have yet to encounter a scammer, I imagine that someday my number will come up, but honestly, if I get even the slightest hint of something sketchy, I bail - and I am a very suspicious person. There are too many good people that want rides to deal with the BS people.


If and when you encounter someone trying to scam or otherwise bamboozle you (and it is bound to happen at some point), please fell free to share it with all of us. We as drivers need to maintain an awareness of the new and devious and deceptive acts that unscrupulous riders will try.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> It appears that riders have gotten the wrong instructions about Uber rides. Many insist that the driver tell them their names as confirmation. This opens the playing field for hijacked rides and fraud at the expense of the driver. The intended riders already has the driver's name, driver photo, the type of vehicle and license plate. It is imperative that the driver ask the rider to identify themselves by name to make sure that they have the correct rider. Incorrect riders will say that they are the rider being picked up and the first thing they will do is to change or update the destination. At the end of the ride, the driver may then get the bad news that they transported the wrong rider, and we all know what happens then. Make sure that the name corresponds with who you have been assigned to pick up. Be diligent for the many rider scams now being perpetrated on unwary drivers, at their expense. Let's all be safe out there!


Yes, I see now. So the incorrect Rider, the one who did not book The Ride, the one who does not have the telephone that booked The Ride, will get in your car and then change the destination using the phone they don't have.

Then you will take the incorrect Rider along with the phone he doesn't have that he used to change the destination to their destination.

But the rider who you didn't pick up, the one who has the phone that the incorrect Rider didn't have yet somehow used to change the destination will then use their phone to contact Uber and get a refund and you won't get paid for the ride where you took the wrong person who didn't have the phone that book The Ride yet somehow miraculously change the destination.

Man this is all making sense now.



Immoralized said:


> A lot of people just drive and have 4.97 to 4.98 ratings.
> Apart from the hi and have a good day/night.
> 
> Nothing really to over think it and conversations are usually the main cause for lower than perfect ratings.
> ...


I think I think you need to be good at reading people and be Adaptive and responsive to their cues. Some people don't want any conversation. Some people make pleasantries at the beginning of the ride for good behavior and then are silent for the rest of the ride. Some people want to talk and really communicate with you. For some people the ride is just a chance for them to talk because they need to talk. It's not a two-way communication. It's good to be able to handle all of them.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yes, I see now. So the incorrect Rider, the one who did not book The Ride, the one who does not have the telephone that booked The Ride, will get in your car and then change the destination using the phone they don't have.
> 
> Then you will take the incorrect Rider along with the phone he doesn't have that he used to change the destination to their destination.
> 
> ...


If you look at the overall concept of Uber, it's all about taking riders from their Point A to their Point B safely. Under normal circumstances, that in itself, is what it's all about. There is always a chance of abuse by those who create or devise questionable methods to try to beat the system, often at the expense of tge diligent and devoted male or female driver, using his or her own vehicle and it's upkeep, providing gasoline, keeping the vehicle in tip top share and running order, maintaining a cell phone, and paying for the required and expensive rideshare insurance, who is just trying to provide a 5 Star ride, first time and every time, make a few dollars and maintain an exceptional 5 star rating. It could be so easy and acceptable if everyone just used the service for its intended purpose, earned their 5 stars as a rider and rated Drivers all 5 stars as long as the driver earns it reciprocally. In a perfect world....



Unleaded said:


> If you look at the overall concept of Uber, it's all about taking riders from their Point A to their Point B safely. Under normal circumstances, that in itself, is what it's all about. There is always a chance of abuse by those who create or devise questionable methods to try to beat the system, often at the expense of tge diligent and devoted male or female driver, using his or her own vehicle and it's upkeep, providing gasoline, keeping the vehicle in tip top share and running order, maintaining a cell phone, and paying for the required and expensive rideshare insurance, who is just trying to provide a 5 Star ride, first time and every time, make a few dollars and maintain an exceptional 5 star rating. It could be so easy and acceptable if everyone just used the service for its intended purpose, earned their 5 stars as a rider and rated Drivers all 5 stars as long as the driver earns it reciprocally. In a perfect world....


Imagine picking up the wrong rider, by mistake or by fraud, taking them to the newly adjusted destination, dropping them off and then getting an incoming phone call from the correct rider you were supposed to pick up and who is still waiting for you. Surprise surprise! You just took the wrong someone somewhere for free. How do you think you will be rated by the correct rider whom you have grossly inconvenienced. What will Uber say to this?? Hmmmmmm


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Wow! You mean to tell us you have 4700 rides in 11 month time, and your rating is only 4.93 but you added that it fluctuate to 4.92 but to be honest that's nothing to brag about on Uber Forum at all. Uber allows all drivers weather you've been driving since day one to present, I call it lower standards to maintain a 4.85 to keep driving for uber in general! Uber Pro is a "Joke" because it goes by point system not your rating. Meaning some days your get 1 point for every completed ride your do, and during the busy traffic time you get 3 points. They start you off as Gold than Platinum than Diamond, which have different perks but what it all boils down to is that Uber Platform gives you these incentive to get hour to drive alot. And Uber platform did away with the 100x surges etc... To you'll get 2.25 Dollars added to your next trip you complete. Another way to keep you driving more!
> Getting back to what you posted regarding what you do for riders is kinda redundant!
> 
> Each ride is different and goes to show the riders attitudes. After a driver make first contact with with rider that's in his or her car, determines the mood setting! The rider dictates to mood setting in the vehicle not you as the driver. Some riders like to be silent other like to talk on there phone others are a people person that lives to talk others are just plain miserable that likes company type of attitude. Your job as a driver is to make sure the rider is the one on your phone uber app. Say "Hi" how's it going or however is comfortable for you to say to the rider at the time! You need to feel the rider out by letting the rider take the lead in the conversation if any! Riders are not obligated to leave you as the Driver any "Tip", so please don't bank on every rider you pick up and had a great conversation with will leave you a tip at the end, because that's not how it always work out! Riders tip drivers for different reasons and if there in the mood to tip you that day they will. I suggest to all drivers to treat each rider as family or a love one or better yet, treat people the way you want to be treated! I have over 3200 plus rides clisungvib in driving for Uber going in 3 years and my rating was a 5.0 just as every driver starts off with and my fluctuate when I least expect to it to, because you can't please every rider but you do your best everyday and strive for perfection each day. my rating is now 4.97 never been below a 4.96. I think the standards for all uber drivers should be 4.90 anything below that gets a warning to drive more to try to bring your rating back up! Uber platform goes by the last 500 rides hour completed in order to deteryyiur over all 5 Star Rating , so if your rating was a 4.93 than your went down to a 4.92, if a rider rates you a 1 that's takes slot of 5 star rides to bring your rating back up! Hope this help you out in some way. Drive safe and make money!


What market are you in?


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What market are you in?





ZenUber said:


> What market are you in?


Your in Pennsylvania it shows on your profile, I'm in Louisiana as it shows in my profile! 
What's the question you have ZenUber??


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Illini said:


> You brought this topic up before. Under Uber Pro, you won't get any further "benefits" by increasing your rating up from the 4.92.
> What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?
> You're overthinking this. This may be your job, but to your customers, they only want to get from Point A to Point B. They get out of your car and move on with their lives. They don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the ride they just had with you.
> I fully agree about providing good service, but if you're doing it to get Uber Pro benefits, you're going to be extremely disappointed.


Per 'What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?'

I guess the answer would be pride, taking satisfaction that he/she is one of the best rated uber drivers, possibly getting better $$ per kilometre for uber comfort... Generally not aiming for a pass. (People that aim to just get by and scrap by in life/work end up in dead end jobs, with low pay, blaming others for their misfortune.

Good luck to the guy for getting his/her rating up


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

We should switch markets for a month and see what it does to the ratings.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Per 'What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?'
> 
> I guess the answer would be pride, taking satisfaction that he/she is one of the best rated uber drivers, possibly getting better $$ per kilometre for uber comfort... Generally not aiming for a pass. (People that aim to just get by and scrap by in life/work end up in dead end jobs, with low pay, blaming others for their misfortune.
> 
> Good luck to the guy for getting his/her rating up


Maintaining a high rating is a personal achievement. It helps drivers prove to themselves that they have earned the favor and trust if their riders. It is also a target by those who gave questionable agendas and will low rate you "just because" you are good at what you do. This is sad, but we cannot predict people. All we can do is to be the best that we can be and cherish and continue giving the good service that we provide each and every day, one ride at a time. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

JamesBond008 said:


> Per 'What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?'
> 
> I guess the answer would be pride, taking satisfaction that he/she is one of the best rated uber drivers, possibly getting better $$ per kilometre for uber comfort... Generally not aiming for a pass. (People that aim to just get by and scrap by in life/work end up in dead end jobs, with low pay, blaming others for their misfortune.
> 
> Good luck to the guy for getting his/her rating up


While that makes sense in uberverse where you can pay your monthly bills with points or ratings, in the real world you need real money and have real bills.

Try calling your car finance company and/or mortgage and ask them if you can pay with uber points.. see what they say and get back to us here and post it.

Rideshare companies bank on the stupidity of drivers and the more there are stupid drivers the lower the rates.

While its commendable to congratulate each driver on their strives on becoming a higher rated driver in the short term, long term outlook looks very bleak when those drivers have to drive more trips for less.

So, yes, good luck to the guy trying to get his rating up.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> So what are you griping about?





Fuzzyelvis said:


> They should be happy they don't have to pedal to make it go.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that happened to me on a $150 trip. They were @@@@@ing about the cost the entire time. I was already anticipating it. I had dashcam PLUS the phone call recording when they called me and I directed them to where I was (was after a concert) and still had them on the phone as they got in my car.
> ...


Sorry that experience happened to you because I had a very similar incident were the rider was expressing there dislike of the what the Uber app. charge this particular rider, and I explained to the rider that is what you agreed on before summoning a Uber driver to come pic you up.


Coachman said:


> So what are you griping about?





JamesBond008 said:


> Per 'What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?'
> 
> I guess the answer would be pride, taking satisfaction that he/she is one of the best rated uber drivers, possibly getting better $$ per kilometre for uber comfort... Generally not aiming for a pass. (People that aim to just get by and scrap by in life/work end up in dead end jobs, with low pay, blaming others for their misfortune.
> 
> Good luck to the guy for getting his/her rating up


Uber standards for the drivers are very low when it comes to the drivers overall 5 star rating for the last 500 completed trips that the rider themselfs rate you! 
Currently it at 9.85 rating is consider good in uber platform eyes! Remember we start off with a 5.00 rating to begin with and for uber platform to be OK with a 9.85 5 star rating is ashamed.

And yes getting rated for the last 500 completed trips from the rider is a long time for one rider to rate you lower than a 5 star rating!

It should be gutted rated for the last 200 5 star rating not 500 !

And yes a driver rating should matrer and fit those that gave a lower rating than a 4.90 should be suspended for 2 weeks and given the opportunity to get back on track with having a 4.90 eating, but if that driver can't maintain the 4.90 rating that driver gets terminated!

There drivers being hired everyday and if a driver thinks that rating doesn't matter he will find out the hard way!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Pro Tip:
Your ratings will go up to 4.99 if YOU offer to TIP the pax for the pleasure of driving them around.



UberPete1911 said:


> While that makes sense in uberverse where you can pay your monthly bills with points or ratings, in the real world you need real money and have real bills.
> 
> Try calling your car finance company and/or mortgage and ask them if you can pay with uber points.. see what they say and get back to us here and post it.
> 
> ...


Open question: does the benefit of strategically accepting rides outweight the benefits of being Uber Pro?
By strategically accepting only select rides that are more likely to be profitable, you sacrifice the acceptance rate, thus becoming ineligible for this uber pro nonsense.
I'm no Einstein, but it's my hunch that what you mentioned above is perfectly correct - Uber really does bank on the stupidity of its drivers and plays mind games with all this pro crap.sadly, majority of drivers don't have the mental capacity to understand this is all just a farce.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Slim Pete said:


> Pro Tip:
> Your ratings will go up to 4.99 if YOU offer to TIP the pax for the pleasure of driving them around.
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard of tipping Would raise your rating to 4.99,thats bogus!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Why do you think they support illegal immigration ?


The average ant who drives for Uber won't have the sense to figure out why they support illegal immigration. He won't understand that they do it, because illegals are uneducated, and won't understand the head games uber plays with them, neither will they complain about working for low rates, nor will they be able to figure out that uber will probably keep maybe 45 or even 50+% of their fares just for playing matchmaker, nor how demand supply equation works in determining wage levels.
The average ant, probably thinks Uber supports illegals because it is a "very nice company that deeply cares about human welfare" ROFL



Hustlin2Long said:


> I never heard of tipping Would raise your rating to 4.99,thats bogus!


perhaps you don't understand sarcasm


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

UberPete1911 said:


> While that makes sense in uberverse where you can pay your monthly bills with points or ratings, in the real world you need real money and have real bills.
> 
> Try calling your car finance company and/or mortgage and ask them if you can pay with uber points.. see what they say and get back to us here and post it.
> 
> ...


Taking pride in your drop and what you get paid (and then do with that pay) are two very two different things. Not sure why you are confusing the two?!

If you are in a low paying job (uber in this instance) and go for another job don't you think they are going to be curious about whether you took pride in your job, were rated well, had a positive attitude? If you didn't then why would they give you the job?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

JamesBond008 said:


> If you are in a low paying job (uber in this instance) and go for another job don't you think they are going to be curious about whether you took pride in your job, were rated well, had a positive attitude? If you didn't then why would they give you the job?


more likely, if you tell them you drove full time for uber, thay'll laugh you out the door...


----------



## Boston been good to me (Feb 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


It won't be a unknown destination. After they ask you to please change the destination for them.
Yes It happens,
Or they could just gamble with hopes you are going East or South whatever there direction is.

Drunk people do all sorts of things.

Worst part is you won't get paid for the ride and the real Pax will complain to Uber.

I have had people get in and try to look quickly @ your phone to see the name.

Better to just ask ?


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Uber platform goes by the last 500 rides hour completed in order to deteryyiur over all 5 Star Rating


No. It goes by the last 500 RATED rides. I had someone give me 1 star and it took 868 rides for it to go away.


----------



## Hotsauce12 (Jun 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> It's not what you say, it's how you make them feel.
> 
> Having said that, the only way to make them all feel good is to give them everything they want. Let them smoke in your car. Let them drink beer. No child seat required. Load all their groceries in the rain while they sit in your car. Let them crank the radio ALL the way. Let them eat. You've got 9 riders? Sure, no problem, everybody pile in. Let them trash the car. Let them puke. When they get demanding, bow down and say "yes sir." Tell them "no tip required." And don't forget to smile while you're prostrating yourself in your own car. BE the floormat. Really get down there. Bend over and take it gracefully. Set an example for all the other ants.
> 
> ...


That was funny ?


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Clevername said:


> No. It goes by the last 500 RATED rides. I had someone give me 1 star and it took 868 rides for it to go away.


Thats is what I meant. 
Uber goes by the last completed 500 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!

Lyft goes by the last couple completed 200 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

My ratings are 4.96+ - and haven't changed in a year.

I say hello, and throw out a "how's your day" or observation on something. If they keep chatting, great. If not I'm quiet til the end and give them a nice thank you and sendoff. If it's a couple (personal or professional) don't but into their convo unless invited.

If they're a visitor and care to know info I tell them the neighborhoods, restaurants, and places I like, and ones I don't. I know the city I live in well and am confident in that. I've traveled around the U.S. and world and ask about there they're from as well and can connect on that.

Try and carry an air of assertiveness and authority, but in a polite way. If you take a short cut or something odd just tell them, don't ask. Don't hesitate or where you pick up and drop off. I've gotten compliments on my driving for this.

If they complain about stuff (anything) I just nod and commiserate, just like I do my regular job. I'm not going to get into heavy discussions or debate someone I'll never see again on a 15-20 minute exchange.

The two places I pickup rides from are near my home and day job which are near business parks, residential areas, and nicer hotels. This means MOST of the pickups are professional folks with no issues and just going from A to B. Homes, condos, office buildings, hotels: Yes. Sketchy apartment complexes, retail stores, random street corners: No

I don't drive late nights. I do mornings, evenings after work, and into late evening - but if I work late I'm done by 11pm. Most riders during the day are just 1-2 people. If it's a group it's professional people, going to a restaurant or airport, or a couple or few friends starting out their night, versus ending the night when more drama happens.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

105398 said:


> I don't drive late nights. I do mornings, evenings after work, and into late evening - but if I work late I'm done by 11pm. Most riders during the day are just 1-2 people. If it's a group it's professional people, going to a restaurant or airport, or a couple or few friends starting out their night, versus ending the night when more drama happens.


Same here, except I don't pick up after 9pm, when it gets dark. I think that has a lot to do with why I haven't had any serious problems and I rarely have problems at all.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Illini said:


> You brought this topic up before. Under Uber Pro, you won't get any further "benefits" by increasing your rating up from the 4.92.
> What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?
> You're overthinking this. This may be your job, but to your customers, they only want to get from Point A to Point B. They get out of your car and move on with their lives. They don't spend a whole lot of time thinking about the ride they just had with you.
> I fully agree about providing good service, but if you're doing it to get Uber Pro benefits, you're going to be extremely disappointed.


Agree, avoid agitating the pax with your personal demands. Taxi isnt rosy or beautiful to asking for all that extra o.p.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

105398 said:


> My ratings are 4.96+ - and haven't changed in a year.
> 
> I say hello, and throw out a "how's your day" or observation on something. If they keep chatting, great. If not I'm quiet til the end and give them a nice thank you and sendoff. If it's a couple (personal or professional) don't but into their convo unless invited.
> 
> ...


I understand we're your coming from but from what you wrote you have a day job and this Uber job is what I call you'll "weekend worriors" which you do the uber job for "Extra Money"! I only the other hand do this Full Time and I chose to work when I feel like working but if you don't work, you don't make money! 4.96 rating is very good that you maintain for awhile because you only do uber part time and certain time of the day! So your rating isnt going to change that much because of this. If a full time person that works 40 hours a week as my self, the rating fluctuate do to more rides given! My rating was 5.0 for a while but now it's at 4.98 but fluctuate the more that are given and by the rider themselves rating the driver when it's convenient for them or don't rate at all!

This job has its ups and downs just like any job do, but if you treat people the way you want to be treated, your job is more enjoyable!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Lyft goes by the last couple completed 200 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!


Lyft is last 100 rides. And as you stated, any rides they don't rate you on are auto 5*.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Geez you have ridiculous demands for someone that gets paid $10 or less an hour


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> So you're saying I'm going to say the writer's name and somebody else who is not the writer, somebody with a different name, is going to say yes that's me, get in my car and take a ride to an unknown destination? Has this ever happened to anyone?


yes, for a free ride they will especially of they are drunk and just want to get home. I have started identifying myself and using the riders name but 90% of the time i pick people up at their home or work. Its the bar and event crowd you have to watch out for and confirm names. I have even held my hand over the app so they couldn't see the name until they confirmed it.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Lyft is last 100 rides. And as you stated, any rides they don't rate you on are auto 5*.


-Your correct on one of your response:
-Lyft is the last 100 rides but it's really 100 Rated Passenger Rdes not 100 rides in General! 
-And Any Rides that a passenger does not Rate you on are "NOT COUNTED"!
They are not automatically 5 star rating, they Just don't count!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hustlin2Long said:


> -Your correct on one of your response:
> -Lyft is the last 100 rides but it's really 100 Rated Passenger Rdes not 100 rides in General!
> -And Any Rides that a passenger does not Rate you on are "NOT COUNTED"!
> They are not automatically 5 star rating, they Just don't count!


That is not my understand (the auto 5* not counted). I might be wrong, where does it state this? From Lyft, which doesn't mention the auto 5* so it's not clear here:


_Your driver rating is the average of your last 100 ratings. If you have less than 100 rides, your driver rating is the average of your total ratings received so far. Passengers can only rate you after a completed ride. Cancelled rides and missed requests don't affect driver ratings. _
_https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013079948-Driver-and-passenger-ratings#driverrating_
I'm fairly sure when the email came out about this change it didn't mention the auto 5* not counting. But that was a long time ago and I don't have that email any longer. So it's possible I've thought wrong on this.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> That is not my understand (the auto 5* not counted). I might be wrong, where does it state this? From Lyft, which doesn't mention the auto 5* so it's not clear here:
> 
> 
> _Your driver rating is the average of your last 100 ratings. If you have less than 100 rides, your driver rating is the average of your total ratings received so far. Passengers can only rate you after a completed ride. Cancelled rides and missed requests don't affect driver ratings. _
> ...


Call your Lyft support number and they will tell you the same exact thing I just told you about how the rating system works!
As I mentioned if a rider does not rate you at all... IT DOESNT COUNT PERIOD! To your last 100 trips you have given that were completed!


----------



## Steven V (Jul 24, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> This job has gotten easier for me and less draining since I've stopped trying to begin conversations in hopes for a tip. I greet them and confirm destination. Then I say, "Great!! Let me know if you need anything!" Boom ? conversation over. Kindly bid them a farewell upon exit. Easy Peazy! If they are bored and want to talk to me they will. I finally got over the awkward silence and realized how draining it is to talk with EVERY pax. Plus it's distracting as hell... I've missed some turns while in deep convos with PAX. Bottom line! My rating is 5*!! Turns out most pax don't really want to talk either


Well said! This job ain't Rocket Science. (Pick up - Drive - Drop off) with a few pleasantries upon start and finish. Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Steven V said:


> Well said! This job ain't Rocket Science. (Pick up - Drive - Drop off) with a few pleasantries upon start and finish. Boom goes the dynamite.


Yes you are correcto lol


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


After 4 years and 5000 trips I'm a 4.99. I wrote an e-book on the subject.. Let me know if you want a copy.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Do you realize how ridiculous it is for someone you are carting around at 1970s cab rates to be "sympathetic" to you?


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Thats is what I meant.
> Uber goes by the last completed 500 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!
> 
> Lyft goes by the last couple completed 200 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!





Hustlin2Long said:


> Thats is what I meant.
> Uber goes by the last completed 500 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!
> 
> Lyft goes by the last couple completed 200 rides that the riders rated you as the driver or if they did not rate you it automatically doesn't count!


No to what are saying "No To"?



Muchado said:


> After 4 years and 5000 trips I'm a 4.99. I wrote an e-book on the subject.. Let me know if you want a copy.


Send me a screen shot of your overall 5 star rating as you say it's at 4.99, I want to see it!


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Hustlin2Long said:


> No to what are saying "No To"?
> 
> 
> Send me a screen shot of your overall 5 star rating as you say it's at 4.99, I want to see it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> At the end of the ride when he bit me


Pro tip - never bite pax.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Muchado said:


> View attachment 337836


Munchabutt I would love to entertain your request but your market is in London!To bad there's no forum for London drivers why is that?

My 5 star rating is at 4.99 for just driving for over 2 years. 
My acceptance rate is 4.94.whats your acceptance rate at again? 
My cancelling rate is at "0" what's your cancelling rate is again??

Before you try begin to start Trolling, stay in your own market when addressing the United States market will you?


----------



## uberlyftnewbie (Jan 18, 2019)

You're being too hard on yourself. It's not you. Lyft rates your average star rating on your last 100 rides, Uber rates your average star rating on your last 500 rides. So it's hard to get a negative rating off, you basically have to have 499 5-star rides with Uber just to remove that one bad rating. Also, if you drive during the day you will make less money but you'll get better ratings, when you drive at night you have people who may have been drinking and depending on the person they might have had a bad attitude and take it out on you just because they had a bad night, a fight with a friend or partner, or didn't meet anyone at the bar, or maybe they don't like the way you look, or the music you're playing, could be anything when alcohol is involved. Don't sweat it, this is a short gig, most drivers hang it up before they drive their cars into the ground and realize they're only making $9 an hour.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

uberlyftnewbie said:


> Uber rates your average star rating on your last 500 rides. So it's hard to get a negative rating off, you basically have to have 499 5-star rides with Uber just to remove that one bad rating.


Yeah, it's not just the last 500 rides. It's the last 500 rides that were rated by the pax.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, it's not just the last 500 rides. It's the last 500 rides that were rated by the pax.


Get your facts right ok

It's the last 500 rrides that was rated by the rider period. If the rider did not rate you which I can tell they don't is doesn't count period! So if 450 riders rated there trips and 50 riders didn't at all, those rides doesn't count meaning it's only 450 counted rides with 50 that didn't equally to 500 total!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


Uber pro is 4.85 or higher. 85 or 87% Acceptance or higher. 4% or 5% Cancellation or lower (I am not looking it up on the accept and cancel stuff those numbers are close enough)

So quit even worrying about the rating..
You get nothing special for being MORE over the minimum.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

My rating goes to 11. I can send you a screenshot that's definitely not photoshopped. Definitely not photoshopped. That's the ticket.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Per 'What do you think you'll get by raising your rating to 4.98?'
> 
> I guess the answer would be pride, taking satisfaction that he/she is one of the best rated uber drivers, possibly getting better $$ per kilometre for uber comfort... Generally not aiming for a pass. (People that aim to just get by and scrap by in life/work end up in dead end jobs, with low pay, blaming others for their misfortune.
> 
> Good luck to the guy for getting his/her rating up


High ratings signal personal achievement. It shows YOU that you are firing a fantastic job and that you are good at what you are doing. High ratings an also be a target of "The Haters", who seek to (sadly) steal your fire on purpose, using and giving low ratings for no apparent reason(s) but to further their insidious personal agendas. If you can diligently work to keep your ratings High, the personal satisfaction will only add to your personal self esteem. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> My rating goes to 11. I can send you a screenshot that's definitely not photoshopped. Definitely not photoshopped. That's the ticket.


Send me a screen shot of your mom so I can see how low does her rating goes! Please no photo shot of her OK!



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> My rating goes to 11. I can send you a screenshot that's definitely not photoshopped. Definitely not photoshopped. That's the ticket.


Well I'm waiting for the screen shot pic if your ma


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> My rating goes to 11. I can send you a screenshot that's definitely not photoshopped. Definitely not photoshopped. That's the ticket.


Nudge nudge, say no more!


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Munchabutt I would love to entertain your request but your market is in London!To bad there's no forum for London drivers why is that?
> 
> My 5 star rating is at 4.99 for just driving for over 2 years.
> My acceptance rate is 4.94.whats your acceptance rate at again?
> ...


Thought this might encourage you.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's why you make the passenger tell you their name. If they don't know their own name -- or guess the wrong one -- then they don't belong in your car. Period.
> 
> But, have fun explaining your system at a Green Light Hub some day.


And what happens when they have read the name clearly displayed on your dash mounted phone before starting a trip? You need to make the passenger tell you your OWN name, which shouldn't be found anywhere on your phone or car.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> And what happens when they have read the name clearly displayed on your dash mounted phone before starting a trip? You need to make the passenger tell you your OWN name, which shouldn't be found anywhere on your phone or car.


You ask a question that you already knows the answer to zzzz, but I'll clarify this subject for you. The only way that a rider will clearly be that close to read a drivers name on the driver phone is that rider is already in your car and your dash mount phone is located in the middle above your vehicle radio . I never unlock my door until I ask the rider this question "WHAT'S YOUR NAME"??? And if the rider tells me a name that's not what is on my phone, than I polity tell that person, you are not the person I"m picking up! And the rider should never be inside your vehicle before verifying that is the rider you were suppose to pick up period. But every Driver different does it differently which goes back to your safety.... If you just let any person jump in your vehicle before verifying who that person is , don't be surprised if that person robs you or car Jack your vehicle! I place my phone holder that mounts to my window above my brake tag area which is above your driver side vent located to your left side .. not in the middle! You are the only person that determines weather this person is the rider or somebody else! Good luck... Make money!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been driving for 11 months and have 4700 rides. I'm not the most senior guy here but I didn't start yesterday.
> 
> Now that that's out-of-the-way. My rating always seemed to bounce between 4.92 and 4.93. Not bad, and well in the safe zone for not being deactivated for low rating.
> 
> ...


I found it a bit sexist that you assigned a wait-staff as a female.... SMH /crazyasswokeness

And please tell me that you reported the driver for "biting" you farewell. I find that highly inappropriate.... /smartassery

As for trying to get higher ratings, you do have to make a good presentation. Eye contact can be a little subjective, as some people would find it a little creepy. I try to inject a little humor here and there (as if my post history isn't an indicator), which I will agree that there are a lot of drivers out there that are in their own little world. The weather is always an easy topic to discuss, as is anything recent in the news (as long as it's not controversial). I don't think that we need to start coddling the pax. We're not their emotional support animals, but a little humanity goes a long way, not just in RS, but in life, in general.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> The only way that a rider will clearly be that close to read a drivers name on the driver phone is that rider is already in your car


Next time you get a call, leave your phone mounted on your dash, get out and tell me if you can read it through the rear window or any side window. Yes. Yes you can. Unless you have illegally tinted windows of course or just need glasses...



Hustlin2Long said:


> I place my phone holder that mounts to my window above my brake tag area which is above your driver side vent located to your left side


Great place to mount your phone if you want your pax to have no idea what's going on with the ride and 1 star you for bad driving


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Next time you get a call, leave your phone mounted on your dash, get out and tell me if you can read it through the rear window or any side window. Yes. Yes you can. Unless you have illegally tinted windows of course or just need glasses...
> 
> 
> Great place to mount your phone if you want your pax to have no idea what's going on with the ride and 1 star you for bad driving


Zzz

I never had a rider in my 3 years of driving for uber full time to rate me a 1 for not seeing my phone in plain view, not sure what your referring to.

I leave my phone on the window mount that's located above the driver side vent and I did what you ask me to do and to be honest The rider cannot see your phone display clearly unless that rider is in your vehicle and you have your phone mounted in the middle of your dash so they can see everything you see and to be honest, the rider can give a flying F#ck if your following your phone GPS, as long as you get them were they need to go!



Hustlin2Long said:


> Zzz
> 
> I never had a rider in my 3 years of driving for uber full time to rate me a 1 for not seeing my phone in plain view, not sure what your referring to.
> 
> I leave my phone on the window mount that's located above the driver side vent and I did what you ask me to do and to be honest The rider cannot see your phone display clearly unless that rider is in your vehicle and you have your phone mounted in the middle of your dash so they can see everything you see and to be honest, the rider can give a flying F#ck if your following your phone GPS, as long as you get them were they need to go!


And for all drivers who read this forum always check a persons profile to see how long he or she been in this forum. Zzz joined this yesterday and he's trolling..... Zzz if you don't know what your talking about please stop given false information to drivers that are looking for positive honest feedback!


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> positive honest feedback!


you're the one being condescending and using profanity, way to be positive... and just try not following your GPS or showing your phone in a college town with everything in the news with some rich college girl(s) in the back seat, you'll get reported real quick trust me. But based on your attitude i'm sure you have a 5.00 rating as is. Any rider with half a brain is going to want to see your phone to see when you start/end trip and where the GPS is directing you.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> you're the one being condescending and using profanity, way to be positive... and just try not following your GPS or showing your phone in a college town with everything in the news with some rich college girl(s) in the back seat, you'll get reported real quick trust me. But based on your attitude i'm sure you have a 5.00 rating as is. Any rider with half a brain is going to want to see your phone to see when you start/end trip and where the GPS is directing you.


If you must follow the GPS that only tells me one thing about you, you don't know your way around that college area nor the area you suppose to be familiar with as you was ask by the ridesharingg plstform before accepting to drive for them! Second, I have over 3,000 .+ rides under my belt and my 5 star rating is 4.97! Care to share with us your rides and your over all 5 star rating with us?????

An experience driver knows the area they are driving and also the short cuts to get the rider to there destination quickly and safely!


----------

